# I'm Marcy and I'm new!



## MarcyMonroe (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys..

My name is Marcy, I'm from Texas, so you'll see me use a lot of "yall" 

I posted a thread in the womens forum regarding Primo and also the same thread in the general forum I believe.

I'm new to this site and new to post threads/comments.. so I am going to have to learn how all of this works!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MarcyMonroe* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome, and I've had Y'all said to me even when I'm buy myself here in Texas, lol!  Great board with lots of friendly people...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## lisarox (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## rangermike (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Madmann (Dec 22, 2011)

Howdy Marcy!

^^ I know that's Texas lingo.


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 27, 2011)

hi marcy, good to see another woman on here


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

welcome Marcy...there is so much great training and diet info on here..


----------



## thms7722 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome marcy im new as well but know a ton about this forum and alot of useful information if ya need advice..im from louisiana so im very familiar with the whole "yall" comment lol


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 31, 2011)

man i loved texas, got arrested at crystal beach one time, they took me to galvaston jail its on a freaking island or some shit when they released me i had to walk all the way to the ferry just to get back to my friends at the beach, they continued to party wo me jerks lol, anyhow welcome


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, mate.


----------

